

It all started with a script to download playboy photo album from Facebook page - anandaverma

Though we started as just a platform to download facebook videos. Now we have grown much bigger and used as a search engine for facebook videos.<p>Currently serve 2 millions videos and over 10,000 page views a day. These are very engaging videos downloaded by our users and you can search it from our directory @ getfbstuff.com&#x2F;search.<p>Our architecture is built using micro-services upon docker containers.
======
anandaverma
hope page url: www.getfbstuff.com

